# Is this Ich?



## Tensa (Aug 2, 2014)

Hi guys.

Funny story... I received some blue rams on Wednesday morning and saw what I thought were pieces of sand stuck in their fins. The tank is using caribsea white sand, and having never seen ich before, I just assumed some of the sand must have stuck to their fins.

Fast forward to yesterday, (Saturday), I was at the LFS and noticed a bunch of ember tetras they received were covered in white dots (almost looked like tiny bubbles). Guy said that was ich and they are going to treat it. It was only when I was driving home from the LFS did it dawn on me that the rams may have ich.

I've attached a couple of pictures. First one shows what looks like the best example, tiny individual grains of salt on the fin. Can anyone confirm that this is ich?

Second one shows 2 rams: 
1) Ram on the right: Tail has a clump of white. Does ich clump like that? Could it just be a fungus?
2) Ram on the left: This is more serious. Has a clump on the top fin she prefers to keep the fin down and has some dots/clumps on the hind tail.

I've increased the temperature to 86 degrees and started adding salt to the tank, aiming for the 1tbsp/5 gallons. I appreciate all your experience. Pretty upset with myself for not realizing what it was on Wednesday and that the fish even arrived in this condition -_-..


----------



## Dawna (Jul 29, 2013)

It looks like ich to me


----------



## Tensa (Aug 2, 2014)

Thank you Dawna! 

Guess I got to sit back and monitor the situation now that the temperature has been increased and salt added.


----------

